# A miracle happened this morning



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I finally called some bulls in on the wasatch front extended area, there were 4, they were only spikes and 2x1's but they came to about thirty yards, I already got my elk and my buddy couldn't connect.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work.to bad that your buddy could not connect.better luck next time.


----------



## mitchstowe (Sep 29, 2009)

Where about on the extended not exact location but a generalized one would be great.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

O BS! :shock: Everyone that hunts the front knows there are no elk that bugle up their! 

if by chance you did find a retarded elk that does come to a bugle keep it a secret or you will have company!


----------



## triumph (Apr 16, 2009)

Nothing funner than calling in a bull.....


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

or another hunter. :mrgreen:


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> O BS! :shock: Everyone that hunts the front knows there are no elk that bugle up their!
> 
> if by chance you did find a retarded elk that does come to a bugle keep it a secret or you will have company!


The funny thing is as we are cow calling this other hunter comes right up behind us and starts bugling and he was pretty bad, I figured our chances were toast at that time but low and behold they still came in even with him blowing on his bugle


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

bow hunter said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > O BS! :shock: Everyone that hunts the front knows there are no elk that bugle up their!
> ...


I've been keeping calling to a minimum for that exact reason. Last thing I want/need is another hunter to come in close.

In other news...Friday on the front will be COLD if this weather continues.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

thats cool for the first year ever i actually saw some nice bulls up their this year.


----------

